# Ambient Temp Inside My House 95-105 Fahrenheit



## Tank & Scooter (Jul 9, 2018)

We've been breaking heat records for a couple days nonstop now. Two days ago it was 117 Fahrenheit outside and 105 inside my house. I have 3 closed chambers and I have basking bulbs off but I wanna know how should I cool them off? Im currently giving them baths twice a day and spraying them every 30 min. All with room temp water.

Im worried becuase I've never had reptiles before. I have had my sulcatas for months now and take great care. But I've never had them in these extreme heat wave. 

I spray them down with room temp water, basically almost warm water becuase it's so hot. But when I go to touch them, they feel cool to the touch. 

That's what has me worried, they can't get cold or catch a cold if the house is 95 to 105 Fahrenheit and I spray them with room temp water? I feel worried becuase I have their basking lights off and they cool to the touch. Never had reptiles.

Also im going to buy another thermostat only for basking bulbs. I already have 3 thermostats controlling ceramic bulbs in 3 closed chambers. But im Gonna get a 4th to control basking all basking lights and set it to 95 degrees. Has anyone done this ?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 9, 2018)

Greetings. Do you have an infrared type thermometer that you can use to shoot the actual temp of your tort’s carapace and enclosure?

I know it’s been hot all over...but are you saying it’s 105 inside of your house? That can’t be very comfortable.. no a/c?


----------



## wellington (Jul 9, 2018)

a point and shoot infrared temp gun is cheap and would help you a lot. it will let you know what the temp of their shells really is. I bet it's probably cooler in there then you think. Keep them hydrated and they should be fine.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 9, 2018)

I start whining when it gets over 90, I can't even imagine. Hopefully it cools down for you a little bit soon.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 10, 2018)

No AC?


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jul 10, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> No AC?


When I moved to San Diego from Illinois about 40 years ago I bought a house and had to ask "No AC?". I was told that I would not need it. And, for 6 years I didn't need it. Oh, there were a few days I would have used it, but we went to the beach instead. Still today there are many, many, homes along the coast that do not have AC. I am pretty sure that all of the homes built since the mid-90's have AC, and most of the homes that are inland, ten-plus miles from the coast, have AC (or need AC). Is that climate change? Maybe.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 10, 2018)

Dizisdalife said:


> When I moved to San Diego from Illinois about 40 years ago I bought a house and had to ask "No AC?". I was told that I would not need it. And, for 6 years I didn't need it. Oh, there were a few days I would have used it, but we went to the beach instead. Still today there are many, many, homes along the coast that do not have AC. I am pretty sure that all of the homes built since the mid-90's have AC, and most of the homes that are inland, ten-plus miles from the coast, have AC (or need AC). Is that climate change? Maybe.



I think you should get a window box a/c unit - they easily cool rooms down to a comfortably range, are cheap, easy to install, have energy saving modes, etc. I know when i lived in Monterey, our house there didnt have a/c. I think it only got hot twice in two years...

Even though we have central air here, three years ago we put a window box in our master bedroom for $100 - makes it so comfy to sleep. 

Good luck...


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 10, 2018)

Tank & Scooter said:


> We've been breaking heat records for a couple days nonstop now. Two days ago it was 117 Fahrenheit outside and 105 inside my house. I have 3 closed chambers and I have basking bulbs off but I wanna know how should I cool them off? Im currently giving them baths twice a day and spraying them every 30 min. All with room temp water.
> 
> Im worried becuase I've never had reptiles before. I have had my sulcatas for months now and take great care. But I've never had them in these extreme heat wave.
> 
> ...


Your tortoises will be fine with these temps. No reason to worry about them. Spraying them with room tempered water is a good way to give your torts a refreshment. 
A good hydration is all the need when it is very warm. This species is adapted to hot temps. I am more concerned about you living in such a heat. Please take care of yourself !


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about the tortoises. Open windows and use electric fans.


----------



## Tank & Scooter (Jul 24, 2018)

Sorry for late response. I cant log into app. Im on browser now. I ended up just getting another thermostat and hooked it up to basking lights. I have it set at 95 degrees. So it cuts lights when it hits 95.

I used gun to take didfferent temps around enclosures and temps are 5to10 degrees cooler then my room temp. My room temp usually matches outside temp so I should be good.


----------

